# Modificacion conversor 1.5-9v a 300v



## borja1234567 (Ene 8, 2010)

hola necesito un cargador de condensadores de 300v e visto este circuito con un transistor npn y un transformador de 5 conexiones:





pero no tengo transformadores de 5 conexiones  y mi pegunta es ¿ hay alguna manera de acer funcionar este circuito con un transformador de 4 conexiones ?  me da igual si se añaden mas componentes . si algien tiene otro circuito sencillo que tambien carge condensadores que lo ponga me resultaria muy util.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 11, 2010)

Buscá "Joule Theft" o desarma una cámara descartable con flash o un flash descartable o descartado.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 11, 2010)

muchas gracias probare lo de el Joule thief


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 13, 2010)

cren que este circuito funcionaria?





se ve mal pero mas o menos se entiende q1= 2n2222  q2= 2n2907

o este

http://yfrog.com/j1xenoncctoriginalj


----------



## jorger (Ene 14, 2010)

borja1234567 dijo:


> cren que este circuito funcionaria?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pues como funcione bien el de la foto, para mí se acabó el tener que hacer bobinados auxiliares (''feedback'' o mejor llamado ''bias'') 

Gracias por subir esa foto, estaba esperando hace mucho tiempo un circuito como ese .
Un saludo.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 14, 2010)

todavia no lo he probado pero por la pinta promete


----------



## jorger (Feb 1, 2010)

borja1234567 dijo:


> todavia no lo he probado pero por la pinta promete



No creas que es tan buen circuito como puede parecer..lo he montado hace un rato en protoboard y he hecho algunas pruebas.
Transistores que mejor me funcionan (por el momento):
- 2SC2073 (npn)
- B772 (pnp)
Resultados:
Los 2 transistores se calientan bastante (con disipador) a los pocos segundos.He usado un transformador de ferrita que tiene un primario de 100 vueltas y un sec. de unas 1000 vueltas (quizá algo mas).

El voltaje de salida depende del transistor npn.Usando uno de mayor ganancia se tiene mas voltaje.He llegado a unos 300-400v pero la frecuencia disminuye una barbaridad (15hz nada mas,y con otro transformador de menos vueltas en el primario menos de 1hz ).

He probado también con un flyback y aquello es un verdadero desastre, sinceramente .

Con un transistor de ganancia media-baja se consigue menos tensión,pero la frecuencia es de unos cuantos khz..
Alimentación que he usado: 5v/2A.

Este circuito no lo recomiendo a menos que se se le haga unas mejoras (que sería lo suyo) o se use un transformador enano y se alimente el circuito, con igual o menos de 3v por que si no vamos a tener transitores a la parrilla .

Prefiero mis circuitos de siempre aunque necesiten un bias (bobinado auxiliar),almenos no sobrecalienta tanto los transistores..

Un saludo.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Y si haces una fuente flyback con un 555 ? asi te evitas retroalimentaciones, y bias que drenen corriente. Usas un transformador barato de esos de adaptadores comerciales y ya.


----------



## jorger (Feb 2, 2010)

555 con un flyback?
La idea es buena,pero tiene algunos inconvenientes:
- El 555 no funciona por debajo de los 6v,mala cosa si quieres un circuito que funcione a menos de 5v
-El flyback saca varios kv,vale.Pero se tira un año en cargar una miseria de condensador (200v/220uF)
-El montaje en si puede ser un pelin aparatoso para solo cargar un condensador.

Ventajas:
-El circuito funciona a la primera y no te lias con los bobinados ya que no usa un bias.
-Usar un transformador comun puede mejorar mucho el tiempo de carga.

Yo tengo un circuito de un solo transistor (usa bias) conectado a un transformador de ferrita.Alimentado con 16v cargo en sólo *3 segundos* un condensador de 385v/220uF.

Si interesa,subo el esquema y alguna foto (quizá un video).
Un saludo!.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 2, 2010)

mmm Cuando me referia a flyback no me referia al de las televisiones precisamente, un flyback es un elevador pero aislado del primario... con otras caracteristicas adicionales. Y pues si... definitivamente si requieres 5V. 
Y pues no precisamente requiere mucho tiempo, todo depende de la corriente con que almientes el primario. Pero tu diras, es tu decision.


----------



## jorger (Feb 3, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> mmm Cuando me referia a flyback no me referia al de las televisiones precisamente, un flyback es un elevador pero aislado del primario... con otras caracteristicas adicionales. Y pues si... definitivamente si requieres 5V.



Ah,eso es otra cosa.
Mi decisión no, en todo caso la del autor de este tema porque la mia ya está tomada.Me quedo con mi circuito jeje.



> Y pues no precisamente requiere mucho tiempo, todo depende de la corriente con que almientes el primario. Pero tu diras, es tu decision.



O mas bien depende de la corriente que saques en el secundario..no es lo mismo tener un secundario con hilo de 0.3mm^2 que con hilo de 0.1mm^2, la diferencia es muy notable 

Un saludo.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 3, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Ah,eso es otra cosa.
> Mi decisión no, en todo caso la del autor de este tema porque la mia ya está tomada.Me quedo con mi circuito jeje.
> 
> 
> ...



Asumi que si pensabas sacar corriente del secundario, el calibre debe ser acorde. Mas bien me enfoque por el hecho que si alimentas con bateria, la corriente es critica, si deseas que la bateria te dure algo mas que 10 cargadas.

Pero cualquier solucion es buena, y a veces la mas sencilla puede no ser la optima pero si la mas practica.


----------



## jorger (Feb 4, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Mas bien me enfoque por el hecho que si alimentas con bateria, la corriente es critica, si deseas que la bateria te dure algo mas que 10 cargadas.



Un circuito de estos que tenga un rendimiento mas o menos aceptable (~50%) no consume tanto como para que la bateria dure tan poco.
El circuito que yo tengo montado (hace ya...),carga el condensador de 385v/220uF en 3 segundos.Lo alimento con 16v/2A de una fuente de tv y el consumo oscila entre 1.4 y 1.82A.

Con otro transformador mas pequeño (bobinado por mi,con un secundario de 1.000 vueltas de hilo 0.15mm) y 5v/2A de alimentación cargaba ese condensador en unos 15s mas o menos, y el consumo creo recordar que no pasaba de 0.7A...
A si que una bateria de 4.8v/1200mA podría cargar ese condensador un buen puñado de veces..creo que no habria problema..

PD:Repito, si interesa, subo el esquema.Es sencillo,pero se necesita un transistor de alta ganancia para que al transformador no le ''cueste'' cargar el condensador..

Un saludo.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 4, 2010)

Me parece muy bien... Y efectivamente lo que mencionas era a lo que me referia. Excelentes observaciones.

ese circuito tambien puede servir como... "electrificador tipo tazer (no se como se escriba jajaja)" casero.


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 8, 2010)

muchas gracias por sus opiniones pero el circuito que puse lo vi interesante porque el transormador que tengo no tiene vias. alguna otra idea?


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 17, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> 555 con un flyback?
> La idea es buena,pero tiene algunos inconvenientes:
> - El 555 no funciona por debajo de los 6v,mala cosa si quieres un circuito que funcione a menos de 5v
> -El flyback saca varios kv,vale.Pero se tira un año en cargar una miseria de condensador (200v/220uF)
> ...



creo que voy a haer eso e estado mirando por internet y tengo una duda ¿que transisor me recomiendas? un 2n3055?


----------



## jorger (Feb 20, 2010)

Como sabía que ibas a decir lo del 2N3055 
A unos les funciona estupendamente ese transistor, y a otros desastrosamente (me incluyo).
El que funciona bien bien es el TIP142 (el tip122 no lo compres por nada del mundo, es el transistor que peor funciona para estas cosas).

Ah, qué transformador vas a usar?
Un saludo.


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 20, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Ah, qué transformador vas a usar?



voy a usar un transformador corriente sacado de una radio 

ah ,tengo un flyback y un transformador de coche parecido a este http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhRx1XW0d2g  tanvien me gustaria sacarles provecho


----------



## jjjasesino (Feb 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, jorger, me interesa bastante ese circuito de un solo transistor, si pudieses subir el esquema con los componentes me ayudaria bastante, por cierto, supongo que conectando los transistores en paralelo aguantan mejor no?

Esque he de cargar unos 2500uf para un flash de fotografia de fondo bastante potente y ya conseguí en este foro el circuito de activacion, pero sin querer he fundido el de carga( un corto con un tornillo es una cosa muy fea a casi 400v).

Otra pregunta es si se puede hacer uno que funcione a 12 v aunque solo llegue a 300v y pico, por aquello de la portabilidad de las baterias y esas cosas.

muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2014)

Si es para un flash de estudio, ¿ Por que no alimentarlo directo desde 220Vca ?

¿ Que lámpara piesas emplear que soporte 2500uF a 300Vcc ?


----------



## jjjasesino (Feb 25, 2014)

La lampara es la misma que la de este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=881677#post881677


solo que el circuito de carga ha hecho puf ahora y me toca sustituirlo.


----------

